# Sea View Pier



## FishingJim (May 24, 2006)

Blues, Spanish and the end is almost repaired for King fishing. I believe it'll be open for King Fishing this weekend. Don't take my word for it, but I'm sure it'll be open for King Fishing this weekend. Today was lot's of nice blues and SM.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Fj*

Seaview @ North Topsail is a public pier ? I thought it had gone private some years ago to condo types at the North end etc. ?! To me that will always be old Mckees pier and then became New River Inlet pier prior being privatized, and got rebuilt a few times along the way (`70's-90's) if memory serves me right  

Go King fish Seaview,

`bucket
Oh and by the way, welcome aboard P&S


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Seaview Pier is public, and they seem to be nice folks that run it. I too loved Mckee's.....and the Paradise was a fish catching pier too.
..Seaview catchs some kings, but the bottom fishing is their thing...seems Surf City pier and Jolly Roger do better on the king fishing..clearer water...


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*pl,*

Fished Paradise as a kid from `76-82 until she burned down (`83?), had actually worked pier house that Fall and was promised job for next summer on my return only to have that go up in smoke  

So I ended up down at the JR where Robin hired me for the summer and the rest is Kingfishing and plankin' history for me  Fished the JR ~ from `84-96 still get by down east once in a great while and hope to make it again soon 

Best part was fishin' with some of the best folks around even including the people that were just visiting AKA the touristas. My older brother got me started pin riggin', but Depe really showed me how to fish it right  

Go fish Topsail,

`bucket AKA ol'graceful & that MI fool


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

The Bucket said:


> Fished Paradise as a kid from `76-82 until she burned down (`83?), had actually worked pier house that Fall and was promised job for next summer on my return only to have that go up in smoke
> 
> So I ended up down at the JR where Robin hired me for the summer and the rest is Kingfishing and plankin' history for me  Fished the JR ~ from `84-96 still get by down east once in a great while and hope to make it again soon
> 
> ...



..hey bucket..were you on Paradise when Don Banks set the state record for Tarpon with that 159 lb???? Don managed the pier and was a friend of mine....
..I fished Jollys from 1986 til 2004...Depe is still a friend of mine.. I had 17 yrs pin rigging in when I got there...
....Depe is the "real pier-legend"...dang jigmaster and 306 mitchell...he still has more cobia over 50 lb. than anyone I know...
..Paradise was burnt down for money and those boys pulled some time...
..everyone wondered how it caught on fire on the same day there was a 25 mph Nw wind blowing almost STRAIGHT DOWN THE PIER!!!
..too many memories...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yep, and there is usually a good structure there still come trout season. Good bottom at that location. Just like east of the old BB and one just north of there. Just a shame, there is literally no access to either area with out a long walk.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 21, 2005)

*paradise pier*

I use to fish paradise pier in the 70s and 80s untill it burned down. My mother said that it was the cheapest baby sitter she knew. All she had to do to find me was walk to the end of the pier and there I would be! I remember when Rogers Bay campground was about 20 camping spots and no shade and hotter than hell!!! I was taught to pinrigg by an old man by the last name of Green{aka:Mr Green}Boy!!! He could catch the kings!! I have also met Depeola on the Jolly Roger 2yrs ago through another freind of mine by the name of Rick McCreary . Depe I think is trying to catch 500 kings in a life time off a pier. I hope the good Lord lets him live long enough to do it.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

pl, no wasn't on per when Banks caught that monster Tarpon still remember the pic of him standing next to it  `86-04 at JR sounds like we've done some fishin' together in the past  I'll see if I can dig out an ol'photo from my crazy kingin' days to post  

bh, Fished w/ol'Mr. Green at Paradise too  Vaguely remember he had a place (camper or something) at campground as well.

Like to think I can make a run to the JR this Fall will see and hope Depe makes his goal of 500  

`bucket


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

*don banks*

I worked at paridise pier for don, and was there when he caught the record tarpon in 1977.
A lot of big fish were caught there,I also worked for him when he was manager at dolphin pier in 78 .I would like to get in touch with him or his son John if any one knows were I can do that.


----------

